# I



## camgoold (Mar 23, 2011)

I o=?


----------



## polypx (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Cant get knobs to work*

Bob's right. First you have to name your knobs something that's not a reserved Kontakt parameter.

It looks like you're trying to control an EQ, so I'd name the three knobs something easy to recognize, such as: $Gain_High, $Gain_Mid, and $Gain_Low.

Secondly, all knobs that are going to control an Engine Parameter need a range of 1000000. You might think in terms of decibels, but that's not what you need to pass to the parameter.

So for example:


```
declare ui_knob $Gain_High (0, 1000000, 1)
set_knob_unit($Gain_High,$KNOB_UNIT_DB)
set_knob_defval ($Gain_High,500000)
set_text($Gain_High,"Hi Gain") 

on ui_control($Gain_High )
$count := 0
while($count < $NUM_GROUPS)
set_engine_par($ENGINE_PAR_GAIN3,$Gain_High,$count,0,-1)
inc($count)
end while
end on
```

Note that the above example assumes your EQ is in the first slot, the "0".

cheers
Dan


----------



## camgoold (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Cant get knobs to work*

o=?


----------



## camgoold (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Cant get knobs to work*

��Ë÷�ë���Ë�ë���Ë£�ë���Ë �ë���ËE�ë���ËÈ�ë���Ë"�ë���Ëg�ë���ËE�ë���Ë �ë���Ë"�ë���Ë"2�ë���Ë$‚�ë���Ë$¾�ë���Ë$ò�ë���Ë%'�ë���Ë&7�ë���Ë&ˆ�ë���Ë)o�ë���Ë*9�ë���Ë/¬�ë���Ë0™�ë���Ë2^�ë���Ë3©�ë��


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Remove one $ sign before ENGINE_PAR_SENDLEVEL_0.


----------



## camgoold (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Cant get knobs to work*

��Ë÷�ë���Ë�ë���Ë£�ë���Ë �ë���ËE�ë���ËÈ�ë���Ë"�ë���Ëg�ë���ËE�ë���Ë �ë���Ë"�ë���Ë"2�ë���Ë$‚�ë���Ë$¾�ë���Ë$ò�ë���Ë%'�ë���Ë&7�ë���Ë&ˆ�ë���Ë)o�ë���Ë*9�ë���Ë/¬�ë���Ë0™�ë���Ë2^�ë���Ë3©�ë��


----------



## camgoold (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Cant get knobs to work*

��Ë÷�ë���Ë�ë���Ë£�ë���Ë �ë���ËE�ë���ËÈ�ë���Ë"�ë���Ëg�ë���ËE�ë���Ë �ë���Ë"�ë���Ë"2�ë���Ë$‚�ë���Ë$¾�ë���Ë$ò�ë���Ë%'�ë���Ë&7�ë���Ë&ˆ�ë���Ë)o�ë���Ë*9�ë���Ë/¬�ë���Ë0™�ë���Ë2^�ë���Ë3©�ë��


----------

